# How does regular camber feel in powder?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

probably sink down.:laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

depending on the powder, your skillz, and the nose tail shape. I have a cambered Option Northshore...has a shovel nose and a tapered pintail...works great for up to a 12" but the problem is deeper the nose does not want to recover from subbing.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Ride fast enough and anything will float. Unless you're riding a Nordic ski... that's gonna sink.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

acckkk, camber in pow is the worst, feels like you are dragging an anvil behind you all day


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

I ride a 159 Arbor Abacus in the pow and it's dreamy... ref stance is set back...i put it back a notch further and it feels like I'm surfing! 

You can make any board float in the pow,you just gotta go for it!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

as long as the pitch is steep enough and your moving it will float, its when the slope eases up and you slow down a softened up longer nose comes in handy... Im 82kg and I just rode a 154w cambered Burton Operator board in knee deep in lillehammer two weekends ago... sure I had a bit of thigh burn and I wish I had a different board it but it didnt stop me from having 9 goes at it and thru the trees....

that said If I was to do it again, i'd have brought my 161 flat rocker with 25mm setback with me


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

before the rocker re-revolution we all road cambered boards in powder. You set the stance back a bit and went for it. So yes a cambered board can ride powder. It's a bit more effort and you definitely need to keep your speed up but otherwise it feels almost the same.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> as long as the pitch is steep enough and your moving it will float, its when the slope eases up and you slow down a softened up longer nose comes in handy...


This is it exactly, on a steep pitch you won't notice much difference, in the flats you're back leg is burning and you just don't have the control.

All of my "powder" boards have some form of camber, but the big wide nose, extra length, generous taper, and a healthy setback make the difference. Combine that with a little camber and an early rise/rocker nose, and you've got a fun powder/off-piste board! :yahoo:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> before the rocker re-revolution we all road cambered boards in powder. You set the stance back a bit and went for it. So yes a cambered board can ride powder. It's a bit more effort and you definitely need to keep your speed up but otherwise it feels almost the same.



That :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rode some pretty amazing powder last year here in Switzerland with my old Burton full camber deck. Here are my thoughts ..

Riding on a hill or steep it was fine..riding in flats killed the back leg because of the pressure to keep the nose up.

Get something with rocker that floats my new ns board has effortless float in any powder situation.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

Hmm. What about the bataleon cameltoe? Is that technically a full cambered board like the other bataleon boards with a pretty extreme TBT or does it actually rocker up in the front?


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

Camel toe anyone?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr_Orange said:


> Hmm. What about the bataleon cameltoe? Is that technically a full cambered board like the other bataleon boards with a pretty extreme TBT or does it actually rocker up in the front?





Mr_Orange said:


> Camel toe anyone?


Methinks since nobody replied the first time, nobody has an opinion... :dunno:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Methinks since nobody replied the first time, nobody has an opinion... :dunno:


I have an opinion.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> I have an opinion.


My opinion is, I have no opinion.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

The guy with the camel toe is out there.

You'll see.


----------

